# 07 Opal Headset Issues



## turnbulg (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone have had an issues with the headset on the Opal.
I am finding lately that when I pushing hard out of the saddle that the fork touches the frame as you go from side to side and i get a growning noise (best I can descibe it).

I havent been to my LBS yet. Just wanted to see if anyone else had this problem first.

Cheers
Greg Turnbull


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

The headset could need adjustment. Hold the front brake and rock the bike back and forth and see if there is any play. There should be none. If you need to adjust it, just loosen the stem bolts, tighten the bolt on the fork top cap just until the play is removed. Make sure the fork pivots freely. Re-torque the stem bolts. Check for play and free pivoting again.

While your at it I would also remove the fork and throughly inspect it or have your shop inspect it. Just to be sure especially with something like a fork.


----------

